# Id like you to meet Ozzy!My Husky Ferret!



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I got him today to go with my other hob fuzz once he has had his bits done. These pictures dont do him justice atall! he is the lengh of my arm!
He is a STUNNER!!









:flrt:








:notworthy:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Wow hes stunning. Excuse my ignorance but is husky just the same as silver or is it a colour of its own?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awww he's sooooo lurvely:flrt:.... X x X


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not really sure tbh. Im usless when it comes to diffrent morphs etc. The lady i got them from is the expert hehe. Thank you for your kind comment though =]


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Wow hes stunning. Excuse my ignorance but is husky just the same as silver or is it a colour of its own?


Husky is what some would call "silver" but true huskys are actualy Roan and will "roan out" over time, most of the time ending up like a DEW or "mismarked DEW" (DEW with silver tail/flecks) : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

God id love some roans i seen one at a show recently got best in show and well deserved to it was stunning. I take it roans are difficult to get hold of aint they?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> God id love some roans i seen one at a show recently got best in show and well deserved to it was stunning. I take it roans are difficult to get hold of aint they?


Not if you know where to look! Alot of good breeders wont breed them as they share the opinion that there is no achievement. I looooooove the really dark roans though just before the first moult. Their baby fur is lush :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Aww well i wouldnt be bothered might look out for some this year then


----------



## richingram (May 11, 2008)

:lol2:hi i live in the southwest and i keep a few ferrets 18 in all. have done for years. we don't show our ferrets we work them. if i picked the phone up now i can prob get hold of fifty kits. i will take photos and try and post. then you tell me what they are and i will tell you what we call them locally oh the picture shown is a tan faced pole spits of my harry


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Ferrets are called diffrent things in diffrent regions am i correct? i.e jacks and jills, hobs and gibbs , jills and hobs etc


----------



## richingram (May 11, 2008)

:lol2:yes funny. that down here its hobs & Jill's. when you refer to a dark roan .is that like the horse or more like strawberry roan more red


----------



## Mystic Vampyre (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW! Very nice indeed! LOVE the colour! 
How old is the beautiful Fuzz?


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you for your comments. I was told he was a husky and have no reason to beleive otherwise..He is still a stunner! Got my morning cuddless :flrt: hehe imnot sure how old he is ill have to find out. x


----------



## Mystic Vampyre (Mar 30, 2009)

I love his name too BTW.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

haha yeah it took me hours to find a name that suited him..it is after ozzy osbourne but hes hardly the king of goth!Hes to cute and cuddly!!
But ozzy just stuck well =]:blush:


----------



## Mystic Vampyre (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL! Fair enuff! :notworthy: He does look so cute!

I see you have a pet called Sid Vicious too, thats funny, I have a 6 year old cat (we have had from a Kitten) called Sid Vicious - approperately named to may I mention! he even chases big dogs, LOL! hes a mummies-boy! :flrt:

We dont get many cool animals here in NZ, unlike you guys!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

richingram said:


> when you refer to a dark roan .is that like the horse or more like strawberry roan more red


This is what we call a dark or black roan:








Usually a bit darker. A true roan turns lighter as they get older. A true "Husky" is "Roan".
Ozzy, to most, would be classed as Silver if his breeding is unknown, but he is almost definitely True Roan/Husky if he is as old as I think he is. : victory:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

He is lovely but is not a "husky" these are rat colourings which have been adapted to ferrets by breeders that no nothing about colouring if he where entered into a show he would be classed as silver or coloured, husky is not a ferret colouration i am afraid

Its the same with the champange coloured ferrets (another rat colouring) they are Sandy's so on and so forth

absolutely gorgeous though do you have a friend for him?

***edit*** just looked at the pick again he is a silver mitt as he has white feet a very cute one at that


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Kylie said:


> He is lovely but is not a "husky" these are rat colourings which have been adapted to ferrets by breeders that no nothing about colouring if he where entered into a show he would be classed as silver or coloured, husky is not a ferret colouration i am afraid
> 
> Its the same with the champange coloured ferrets (another rat colouring) they are Sandy's so on and so forth
> 
> ...


Hehe, thank you, I was going to point that there was no such thing as True "Husky" with ferrets but as some still use husky, decided to leave it. 
If he is older then 2 years old I would say he is roan but if hes not then deffo silver as said. : victory:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I thought husky was'nt a colour


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Awww he so cute.A very lovely ferret you got there.Have much fun with him.


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> This is what we call a dark or black roan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Husky is not a ferret colour & neither is Roan that pic is of a dark poley mitt thats all


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Kazza17 said:


> Husky is not a ferret colour & neither is Roan that pic is of a dark poley mitt thats all


Roan technically isn't a colour its a kind of "effect". "True Roan" ferrets will start out dark, nearly 100% black, then "roan out" and go more like a DEW, thats when they are called DEW. That ferret is not a Dark Polecat M/ kit. :whistling2: Infact, Polecat's are a completely different colour to "Roan's"


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

argg people sereoulsy i wanted to just show off piccies of my new fuzz! I do apoloigize if he isnt husky..He was sold to me as husky and thats the name he carries fowards with him. He may be silver roan etc but he is still an absulute stunner! 
He does have a freind fuzz ( in my albums) but until ozz gets his bits done they cant be put together as all ozz wants to do now is mate! Hes currently in my bedroom and hes a smelly bums!! Im also hoping to get two half angora females (neuterd) aswell to go with these two guys. And maybee when im rich a full angora. And before anyone slates me for their cage they sleep and eat in the cage..thats about it. They are house ferrets and they also have a garden annnd 5 bedrooms to explore.
They are puerly pets. Ozz has been a breeder for some time and is now retiering with me. =]


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

laura-jayne said:


> I got him today to go with my other hob fuzz once he has had his bits done. These pictures dont do him justice atall! he is the lengh of my arm!
> He is a STUNNER!!
> 
> 
> ...




soooooo cute!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

gourjous boy, love his colour whatever it is, hes great


----------



## Mystic Vampyre (Mar 30, 2009)

I asked a Breeder and they said:
looks to be a Bibbed Silvermitt with a partial blaze or star.

Either way, I love him, hes so beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe hes a teddy bear! Cuddled up in my lap last night and fell asleep!!! dawww!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Roan technically isn't a colour its a kind of "effect". "True Roan" ferrets will start out dark, nearly 100% black, then "roan out" and go more like a DEW, thats when they are called DEW. That ferret is not a Dark Polecat M/ kit. :whistling2: Infact, Polecat's are a completely different colour to "Roan's"


There is no such thing as Roan or true roan a DEW is dark eyed WHITE how can a black ferret turn white:roll2::roll2:thats hilarious. I have a DEW that started life as a silver, go on a ferret forum & talk about roans & huskys they'll laugh you off it.
Your pic is just a plain old polecat nothing more exotic with posh "husky" or "Roan" titles I should know I have 4 that look like that polecats end of


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> argg people sereoulsy i wanted to just show off piccies of my new fuzz! I do apoloigize if he isnt husky..He was sold to me as husky and thats the name he carries fowards with him. He may be silver roan etc but he is still an absulute stunner!
> He does have a freind fuzz ( in my albums) but until ozz gets his bits done they cant be put together as all ozz wants to do now is mate! Hes currently in my bedroom and hes a smelly bums!! Im also hoping to get two half angora females (neuterd) aswell to go with these two guys. And maybee when im rich a full angora. And before anyone slates me for their cage they sleep and eat in the cage..thats about it. They are house ferrets and they also have a garden annnd 5 bedrooms to explore.
> They are puerly pets. Ozz has been a breeder for some time and is now retiering with me. =]


Your ferret doesn't have to have a posh tiltle he's gorgeous whatever he is, I have a silver mitt that looks just like him it's one of my fave colours


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Kazza17 said:


> There is no such thing as Roan or true roan a DEW is dark eyed WHITE how can a black ferret turn white:roll2::roll2:thats hilarious. I have a DEW that started life as a silver, go on a ferret forum & talk about roans & huskys they'll laugh you off it.
> Your pic is just a plain old polecat nothing more exotic with posh "husky" or "Roan" titles I should know I have 4 that look like that polecats end of


And I have rescued, rehomed or handled 100+ ferrets whoopie-freaking-doodle nobody cares. When "Roans" blow their coat it grows in lighter or whiter each season. Roans and a completely different colour to polecats, polecat coloured and dark polecat coloured ferrets. :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Kazza17 said:


> There is no such thing as Roan or true roan a DEW is dark eyed WHITE how can a black ferret turn white:roll2::roll2:thats hilarious. I have a DEW that started life as a silver, go on a ferret forum & talk about roans & huskys they'll laugh you off it.
> Your pic is just a plain old polecat nothing more exotic with posh "husky" or "Roan" titles I should know I have 4 that look like that polecats end of


Is it dark up there, and smelly i imagine!


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> And I have rescued, rehomed or handled 100+ ferrets whoopie-freaking-doodle nobody cares. When "Roans" blow their coat it grows in lighter or whiter each season. Roans and a completely different colour to polecats, polecat coloured and dark polecat coloured ferrets. :lol2:


Roans are not a colour poley is & if you've seen 100+ ferrets you would know that, there is no way a black ferret could get lighter each season & turn white unless of course it is that old it has gone grey :roll2:


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Is it dark up there, and smelly i imagine!


oops your tongues a bit brown I imagine its all the licking you're doing :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Is it dark up there, and smelly i imagine!


:lol2::no1:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Kazza17 said:


> There is no such thing as Roan or true roan a DEW is dark eyed WHITE how can a black ferret turn white:roll2::roll2:thats hilarious. I have a DEW that started life as a silver, go on a ferret forum & talk about roans & huskys they'll laugh you off it.
> Your pic is just a plain old polecat nothing more exotic with posh "husky" or "Roan" titles I should know I have 4 that look like that polecats end of


 
Look..Im quite annoyed with peoples reaction to the fact i used the word husky... "go on a ferret forum & talk about roans & huskys they'll laugh you off it." So what? I got the "proffesionaly" spoken word for a silver ferret wrong. I got this ferret of a proven fantastic breeder and she called him a husky.. Weather this is wrong or not the Correct terminology dosnt bother me. Aslong as the ferret is in good health which he is im not to worried about weather or not he is siver/roan/husky etc. Im not calling him "husky" to be posh, im not above anyone here or trying to be! Ive also got 2 twins that have polecat colourings so i do know roughly what im talking about. 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion and i dont like how some people are shooting each other down because they have stated what they think. 

Regardless of what colour he is..He is a stunner and the are no questions about it!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> Regardless of what colour he is..He is a stunner and the are no questions about it!


Exactly :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love your boy and who cares if he is husky, silver or polka dot green as there is just one name for him and that is GORGEOUS:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

dohh he was trying to get into the dish washer this morning!!!! I need to get him done asap i really want him to go in with my other ferret..and hes a stinky poo!!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

laura-jayne said:


> dohh he was trying to get into the dish washer this morning!!!! I need to get him done asap i really want him to go in with my other ferret..and hes a stinky poo!!:flrt:


 
Dont ya just love em................I miss having ferrets they are so funny:flrt:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

poor laura is trying to post a pic of her new baby and you all are botherd about what bloody colour or morph he is. laura he looks cheeky lots of fun ahead :no1:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

laura-jayne said:


>


i want to cuddle him :blush:


----------

